# Μικρές Αγγελίες > Χαρίζω-Ζητάω άλλα ζώα > [ΧΑΡΙΖΕΤΑΙ] Βικτοριανές κιχλιδες.

## daras

οι Βικτωριανες κιχλιδες απαριθμουν πολλα ειδη. πολλα ειναι στο χειλος της εξαφανισης μιας και η λιμνη Βικτωρια της Αφρικης καταστρεφεται και πολλα εχουν ηδη εξαφανιστει. αρκετα ειδη ευτυχως ανθουν στο χομπυ των ενυδρειων αν και δε συναντωνται στη φυση πλεον. Στην Ελλαδα ομως ειναι αρκετα σπανια και σχετικα ακριβα ψαρια.
Εχω καταφερει να βρω 4 ειδη...ενα απο τα οποια αναπαραγω σε τρελλους ρυθμους. προκειται για το Haplochromis sp44 thick skin.
με στοχο λοιπον να διαδωθουν περισσοτερο και στη χωρα μας χαριζεται μεγαλος αριθμος απο τα ψαρια αυτα σε οσους εχουν καταλληλο ενυδρειο για να τα φιλοξενησουν και να τα αναπαραγουν. 
βλεπω στο προφιλ αρκετα μελη να εχουν ενυδρειο...οποτε αισιοδοξω να υπαρχουν και καποιοι με τις καταλληλες προυποθεσεις.

----------


## cockatielmania

φιλε μου στειλε μου σε παρακαλω τις προυποθεσεις που πρεπει να εχει ενα ενυδρειο για να δω αμα κανει το δικο μου....

----------


## daras

καλημερα. οι βικτωριανες κιχλιδες θελουν μετρια μαλακο νερο... και αρκετο χωρο. οι συγκεκρινενες ειναι σαρκοφαγες.
αρα θα πρεπει να εχεις νερο βρυσης και οχι απο ΑΟ (αν χρησιμοποιεις)...λιτρα σιγουρα πανω απο 200...και οχι μαζι με ψαρια αμιγως φυτοφαγα...γιατι ειτε τα μεν ειτε τα δε, δε θα τρεφονται σωστα. τι ενυδρειο εχεις και με τι κατοικους?

----------


## cockatielmania

εχω με gubby αλλα θα τα χαρισω σε εναν φιλο μου.... ομοσ το ενυδρειο μου εινε 150 λιτρα με εξωτερικο eheim αρα δεν κανουν εε? νερο βρυσησ βαζω... μονο αυτες θα εβαζα αμα εκαναν

----------


## daras

θα μπορουσες να δοκιμασεις ενα χαρεμι (1αρσ και 3 θυλ) αν δεν ειχες τιποτα αλλο μεσα και εφοσον μιλαμε για καθαρα 150 λιτρα (παιζουν ρολο και οι διαστασεις..ιδιαιτερα το μηκος)..αλλα εχοντας και καποια εναλλακτικη να πανε τα ψαρια ΑΜΕΣΑ αν αντιμετωπισεις προβλημα. 
επειδη ομως υποθετω οτι δεν υπαρχει δευτερο ενυδρειο να τα χωρισεις σε περιπτωση καυγαδων..κι επειδη μπορει να μπεις αδικα στη διαδικασια να αλλαξεις ψαροσυνθεση κ να μη "σου κατσει" τελικα.. και ειδικα αν δεν εχεις διατηρησει καποιο ειδος κιχλιδων στο παρελθον θα σου ελεγα καλυτερα να μη το τολμησεις αν δεν εχεις σκοπο να εφοδιαστεις με περισσοτερα λιτρα.
ειναι αρκετα "τζαναμπετικα" ψαρια για ενυδρεια αυτου του κυβισμου.

αν σε ενδιαφερει να αλλαξεις ψαροσυνθεση και να ξεκινησεις με κιχλιδες γενικοτερα μπορω να σου προτεινω μερικα ειδη για τα λιτρα σου. αν το αποφασισεις στειλε μου πμ.

----------


## cockatielmania

για στειλε μου καμια προταση σε παρακαλω γιατι ενδιαφερομαι...εχω δεο ενυδρεια εχω και 1 120 λυτρα

----------


## daras

το συγκεκριμενο ενυδρειο ξεστηνεται και κλεινει ο κυκλος με το ειδος αυτο..μετα απο αρκετες γεννες και μοιρασμα ψαριων...εχουν αναλαβει αλλοι πλεον τα ηνια. η αγγελια μπορει να κλεισει μιας και δε θα ειναι πλεον διαθεσιμο απο μενα το ειδος.

----------

